# The Gorgo Missing Part Swap & Share Thread (suggestion)



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hi All. I'm happy to say I received my Gorgo missing parts today - all intact and accounted for. Then the happy turned to bitter-sweet when I saw the postage Monarch had to lay out. 3.79 for 3 little parts. Really?? That's CA dollars and I'm not sure of the exact conversion rate these days but it's got to be pretty close to usd. 
So I'm thinking if Scott has to lay out these costs God knows how many times that's going to be a pretty big hit. Possibly jeopardizing the already narrow profit margin and ill-effecting the likelihood of future Monarch releases. I don't know what kind of agreement Monarch has with the overseas vendor and weather or not Scott can recoup these costs for their mistakes but I doubt it.

And let it be known I WANT future Monarch releases.

I'd like to make a suggestion to maybe help out amongst ourselves, at least here in the lower 48. Some of us mentioned having duplicates of the same part. We could post the duplicates in one thread (this one??) and identify it by description and part number for easy searches. If someone else is missing a part - pull up this thread and search the part number. If there's a match we IM each other to work it out. 
I would think each of us could swing the cost of a few postage stamps to show our support for Monarch.
Hey we all wanted Gorgo, we all Pushed for Gorgo, we all got Gorgo. Unfortunately there was a little bump in the road here.

I'll be the first to throw in: I have and extra Left Foot TOP Half Part #24.
Black Molded (From the Blue Box kit). If you need it let me know and It's yours.

Mods: Feel free to make this a sticky if you deem useful.
Thanks - JB


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great idea Jimmy B! :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't need any parts but this is a good idea - no sense wasting extra parts - the cost to send a couple small parts wold be minimal and like you said would help Scott out as well.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

The Parts Pit would be happy to help in this endeavour... just need an email and the extra part description and number you have and I can post it.

It will reach modellers who are not on this forum as well.

Please do not send me lists of parts you are missing however, the Parts Pit Site does not work that way...

Parts Pit Mike
www.thepartspit.com


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I sent a link to this thread to Scott and he replied:

*"Huh, that is very community oriented and a great idea for the HTBB who are close, but to be honest, I would rather the problems with gorgo came back to Monarch so that the true volume of defective kits was known. We will correct every problem kit without fail. And it gives us better information to take back to the factory for quality control discussions. So all and all the preference is for all problems to come back home as it were. There are a finite number of kits and even if the defective rate was 100%, we will correct each one. Please pass this along to the thread for inclusion."*


----------



## Monarch Models (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello Gentlemen!

I thought to be fair to Rick, I should jump in and participate.

Have no fear. Yes, there is a real cost to postage, but it will not harm our plans for Gorgo. Nor will it impact our upcoming projects in a negative way. 
All quality concerns have been passed along to the partners overseas who are equally very concerned and remorseful. All things will continually improve with each new iteration and project. The steepest portion of the learning curve has been reached/passed. 

As long as monster modelers exist, Monarch Models will exist. We see our future only getting brighter. 

And if you think it would be helpful, an "Ask Monarch" thread could be started by me to answer any questions.:hat:

The support that you demonstrate in your emails is very much appreciated. No doubt there are some Negative Neds out there, but life is like that. And to win at hockey or at models, you have to dig deep! (had to add a hockey moment in there somewhere).:tongue:

Kindest regards
Scott McKillop
Monarch Model Co., Inc.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Monarch Models said:


> Hello Gentlemen!
> 
> I thought to be fair to Rick, I should jump in and participate.
> 
> ...


Hello there Scott.
Not to hijack this thread, but I just wanted to let you know I finally bought my first Monarch kit - Gorgo.
It is pretty awesome.
First kit to actually bring back Aurora memories.
I will definatly be buying more - the Ghost for one when it is re-released.
And, the Dracula/Hyde kits when they come out for sure.

Please keep up the good work - I want my Moonsuit!!
Andy
:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Monarch Models said:


> And if you think it would be helpful, an "Ask Monarch" thread could be started by me to answer any questions.:hat:


Good to see you here again Scott :thumbsup:

Hmmmmm Questions..... not a bad idea !
Sooooo .....Who do you see winning the next Stanley Cup?

Ok, Ok, Here's one.... 
With the re-release of the Ghost Next week, I can't help but wonder what color plastic it will be released in....I heard the color was "SHOCKING".....
....any hints to this query would be appreciated indeed 
Cheers........ Monarch Models Facebook link.... https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp?ref=br_tf

Mcdee


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Good to see you here again Scott :thumbsup:
> 
> Hmmmmm Questions..... not a bad idea !
> Sooooo .....Who do you see winning the next Stanley Cup?
> ...


"Hint" you say?
"and Venus was her name"?
Yeah that color! (More like a WAG...)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sooooo a translucent bright white?.....perhaps with
a glowing feature?.....
Mcdee


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> G...Who do you see winning the next Stanley Cup?
> 
> 
> Mcdee



I don't know about Scott,(guessing he is for the Canadiens, as they are the only team left from Canada) but with the Redwings knocked out I am hoping for a Blackhawks vs. Canadiens matchup for the cup. I am an original six fan. Also hoping the Rangers will continue to beat the Penguins and give us an Original six Eastern Conference series!

Rob


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Finally,The Ghost is back.Can hardly wait for the Astronaut.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting the re-release of "The Ghost," I can't help but wonder if the new plastic will be "Frightening Lightning" shocking. Oooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Rob P. said:


> I don't know about Scott,(guessing he is for the Canadiens, as they are the only team left from Canada) but with the Redwings knocked out I am hoping for a Blackhawks vs. Canadiens matchup for the cup. I am an original six fan. Also hoping the Rangers will continue to beat the Penguins and give us an Original six Eastern Conference series!
> 
> Rob


I think a Chicago-Montreal series would be incredible, but I don't think Montreal can get by both Boston and NY. Regardless, an Original Six matchup in the final would be great!


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

MEGA1 said:


> I think a Chicago-Montreal series would be incredible, but I don't think Montreal can get by both Boston and NY. Regardless, an Original Six matchup in the final would be great!


It was great to see the Rangers beat the Penguins last night! So we at least get an Original Six Eastern Conference series. I would not count the Canadiens out until the last game. Their defense is strong. I am more worried about the Blackhawks making it in the west. 

Rob

Update: Well, Montreal got past the Bruins.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Gorgo*

Anyway, back to the original subject...
I received the "Green Box", opened it and all parts are there.

Phil K


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

Got one of each. All parts present and accounted for.


----------

